# Getting rid of the Busiest 2 Posts feature?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm thoroughly sick and tired of this part of the site - it makes it difficult to find quickly the newest posts and basically just gets in the way.

You just get the same thing up there constantly.

So, if you don't mind too much, Dave - here's a poll to work out if I'm a freak or whether it does more harm than good:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave, but I have to agree with stormy.

Ian


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I too think it would be better off than on. Also, and this is not a moan as I think this is a wicked site but there are so many sections in the forum I lose the plot on a regular basis The specialist ones are of course necessary but I think one or two good go for the chop. If most stuff was discussed in the General forum, I could see far more easily what's going on.

I am not the sharpest knife in the draw, in fact I don't think I am even in the draw so it may be just me.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hm! ok so its past its sell by date,

hey stormy where are my two £2 tickets you was floggin? :dmage: :mumum: :queen: [-X


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well it is an intresting feature. However since I started my little thread as a bit of fun to try and beat apashers post, with about 30 or 40 replies, I never thought it would hit over 400 and climbing!!! It would take something pretty mind blowing to overtake the Word Association Game!

It is just for a laugh, it's simple and kind of addictive as to what people come up with. As well as that I see it as a sort of test bed, how many pages/posts can it run to.....

Anyway, perhaps the section could be swapped around to the bottom of the page or changed to 'topic of the moment' or something. Don't see how it can 'get in the way' it's only a little bit or maybe my screens too big! Well I can take it or leave it, I really don't mind. (in a democratic sort of way, I lay no claim to possession of 'the game').

Personally I like all the different sections. I visit the 'posts since last visit' bit as soon as I get online and on that odd occassion when I have a bit of time I go throught the rest.

Fantastic site, please don't get rid of the top twenty. The busiest two I can take or leave (I can always post a word to bring 'the game' back, ha ha ha ha).

:wav:
:wav:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will bow to public opinion  whatever the outcome is, its only a 2min code change to remove it 

Vote away everyone


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

As you all are probably aware I only made the suggestion as a joke maybe it was a little self indugent  .

Since the section was placed there this sight seems to have gone a little 'off topic'. So Ive voted to take it down.

On the plus side it has developed the site into a true comunity of people expressing their personalities which is a good thing all round.  

Congrats to Maveric btw ccasion5: 

So on that bobshell....................

were of to do what we love most, staying in a quiet lil' campsite in the middle of the Rinog Mountains ready to tackle the Roman Steps tomorrow morning come rain or shine :roll: 


Happy Campervanning all :hello2: 


A


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Have to agree, serves no purpose.

voted accordingly

Homer


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

No opinion, either way, not bothered, I'll go with the flow, don't care . . .

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Up in time for Sunday, the last day of the poll.

Anyone else care to share their opinions on this?

I'm obviously a gripey sod!

:lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hey, Gripey Sod - I'll support you if you support my "Give Posts A Relevant Title" quest.

And that doesn't mean every post is called Relevant Title.
Pusser.
Yeeees, I noticed it!

Grumpy Git (aka Barry)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Alrighty Barry&Sue - Now its been explained to me carefully I know what to do. 8O


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Now you've done the course, I'll expect no more mistakes! [-X 

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You can rely on me :^o


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I too think it would be better off than on. Also, and this is not a moan as I think this is a wicked site but there are so many sections in the forum I lose the plot on a regular basis The specialist ones are of course necessary but I think one or two good go for the chop. If most stuff was discussed in the General forum, I could see far more easily what's going on.
> 
> I am not the sharpest knife in the draw, in fact I don't think I am even in the draw so it may be just me.


Not wishing to teach egg sucking (what the heck is that about anyway), the only easy way I find to organise reading the posts is to go into the search facility, enter an asterisk in subject and set to one day (or however long).

That brings back a list, by date, of all threads that have been posted to in the time period set.

Tony


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Alrighty - that seems a good idea. I am off to suck an egg. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Good idea, Tony.

Are there any other tips on organising our reading of the site, Dave?

Thanks.

Barry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

k nuff said, tis now gone, dismissed to the coding ether


----------

